# Goodbye Pogo



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

So, so sorry to hear that, cowpony. Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So sorry, it’s always such a hard decision. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so so sorry. That sounds like such a hard decision. He had such a good life with you.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh this is very sad news. However as I was saying to my training assistant at my club yesterday as hard as these decisions are for us it is in the end very generous to our fur friends to let them free from earthly burdens before they are unbearable.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope you'll keep sharing Pogo stories with us. Such a dear character.

Rest well, Pogo.

And take good care of yourself, cowpony. Such a hard goodbye even when it feels like the kindest thing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry. It is hard to let them go, but it is a final kindness. The only regret I have ever heard from a devoted owner was that they waited too long, and the animal suffered. Condolences for Pogo and hugs from Houston.


----------



## PixieDust (Jun 19, 2020)

Pogo is waiting for you across the Rainbow Bridge.

It is so difficult to be compassionate when you so very much want to keep them with you but I commend you for putting Pogo's needs before your own. That is the epitome of unconditional love. ❤❤

May the Goddess hold you in her arms and ease your sorrows as Pogo passes into the Summerlands. Blessed be ❤❤.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your Pogo. I haven’t been on the forum long enough to hear all the stories but I do know how hard it is to make such a difficult decision and to say, “Goodbye.” My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks all. It's obviously a little rough right now. It was very difficult watching him run up our hill, Galen in hot pursuit, and hop into the truck as he had done so many times before. Then to watch Galen afterwards looking in the hiding places in the yard for his buddy.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I'm happy to hear that he was still happy and cheerful. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm so sorry. And so glad that you all had such good times together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Pogo.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. The hardest decision to make, but he has been saved from a slow and possibly painful decline. Look after yourselves and each other.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

so sorry to hear tihs news please take good care ((HUGS))


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Continue to cherish your memories of Pogo and share them too.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My condolences. Those decisions are always tough, but made with love.

Mia mourned Zulu for five days. She came home from the groomer's, he wasn't there, she took a nap. A few minutes after she woke up, a very determined look crossed her face and she ransacked the house looking for him: behind couches, under tables, in impossible spaces. When she didn't find him, she laid back down and slept for five days, waking up just long enough to nosh or potty. On the sixth day, she woke up back to her usual self and wanted to play.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry cowpony to hear of your loss off Pogo, may he now run free.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so sorry cowpony. Always a hard decision.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


I am very sorry to hear of your loss of Pogo, but what a brave thing to do for his sake. I know how much you all must be missing him, including Galen. Sounds like he had many happy days playing with his puppy brother. Always remember that you gave him such a good life, and he knew he was loved. I hope you continue to share memories of Pogo on the forum.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. The decision to say goodbye to a beloved pet is one of the most heart-wrenching yet loving decisions we ever have to make. I wish you and Galen peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Awe I hate to hear it. What a tough decision to make. I know Pogo would have appreciated u not letting him/her suffer. ♥🐩


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh cowpony, this is hard news. Sending strength, comfort, and peace to you all.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hugs to you for having the courage to do the right thing. I am sure Pogo is grateful.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phoebe’sMom (Mar 15, 2020)

So Sorry for your loss, sending lots of hugs to you and Galen.


----------



## McSuzie (May 10, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


----------



## McSuzie (May 10, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


I am so very very sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## LynnMarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Run free and happy Pogo! So sorry for your loss. loop pool


----------



## JGPoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. I would be so overwhelmed. As I know you are.


----------



## MereDeCaniche (Jun 6, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear this. I dread that day for our 14 year old Souwaidah. She is in great form now but we know that will change. I pray that God gives us the grace and courage to make the hard decision to let her go when the time comes. Our heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Luluspoo (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your lost  and I know Pogo is enjoying that big open field in the sky


----------



## Theladyb (Sep 9, 2013)

cowpony said:


> Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s a hard decision to make but we never want them to suffer


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Sadly, we have had to say goodbye to Pogo. A few weeks ago it became clear that his tummy troubles were something more serious than normal poodle sensitive digestion. We kept him as comfortable as we could. Eventually, however, we could see his energy was failing and his eyes were dulling. We made the decision to let him go while he was still mostly happy and cheerful.


My heart aches for your loss.


----------



## Jkoo (Feb 9, 2020)

Joining the chorus, of condolences, I am so sorry for your loss. You were good to not let him suffer. I hope you have a nice picture to remember him by.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry, both for you and for Galen. Pogo was so lucky to have you, and you him. I am such a sap. Just reading your post and this thread made me tearful. Sending etheric hugs.


----------

